# petit-déjeuner / déjeuner / dîner / souper



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour,

Cette question vient du forum Es-FR où Taina nous demande quand _dîner_ a changé de sens.

Les réponses jusqu'à présent (dont la mienne) sont qu'aujourd'hui encore dans certaines régions on dîne à midi et dans d´autres on dîne le soir. Gévy parle de la campagne.

Afin de lui répondre avec plus de précisions je vous pose donc la question: dans votre région dînez-vous ou soupez-vous le soir?
Merci pour indiquer la région et éventuellement si vous parlez d'un milieu urbain ou non et s'il s'agit ici d'une question de génération.

Je commence: en Savoie on soupe  , et on dîne le soir.

Merci
Au revoir,
Martine

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Patricia Vallet

Bonsoir, 
De manière correcte et quelles que soient les régions de France : 
on déjeune à midi 
on dîne ou on soupe le soir (plus utilisé en milieu rural) 
Voilà et bon dîner si ce n'est déjà fait 
Patricia


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Pour que l'information soit complète, je vous pose une autre question nécessaire et complémentaire : Dînez-vous le midi ?

En Anjou (dans le Maine-et-Loire, du moins, qui est ce que je connais le mieux), on dîne ou on soupe encore (surtout les personne âgées, et je dirais aussi plus à la campagne qu'à la ville), le soir. Mais je ne les ai jamais entendus parler de dîner le midi. 

Merci,

Bisous, 

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonsoir Patricia,

il ne s´agissait pas de trouver la forme correcte. Le Trésor lui-même l´admet comme vieux et régional.
Et voici ce qu´en dit l´Académie:


> *1. *Anciennt. Repas qu'on prenait au milieu de la journée (on dit maintenant _Déjeuner_). Cette acception s'est toutefois conservée en Belgique, en Suisse, au Canada, et dans certaines provinces françaises. _Un dîner de noces_


Je cherche donc ces "certaines provinces françaises".
Je complète mon premier message: dans le Tarn, au moins quand j´étais jeune, on dînait à midi. Je ne sais pas si c´est toujours le cas.

Au revoir


----------



## Iroise

Bonsoir
Dans les manuels de savoir-vivre (en particulier celui de l'Ecole Navale" il est dit que *l'on invite à déjeuner* pour le midi et *à dîner pour le soir*.
Généralement en France dans le parler, on déjeune à midi mais on ne dîne pas. Par contre dans les campagnes, le soir on dîne ou on soupe (souper étant plutôt du langage populaire).
Pour l'anecdote, certains "petit-déjeunent" après s'être levés.


----------



## itka

Patricia Vallet said:


> De manière correcte et quelles que soient les régions de France :
> on déjeune à midi
> on dîne ou on soupe le soir (plus utilisé en milieu rural)



Tout-à-fait d'accord. Mais chez nous (sud-est), on continue à parler de "dîner" à midi. Chez moi, quand j'étais petite, on se simplifiait encore plus la vie : dîner, midi et soir . Le "déjeuner" c'était le petit déj'. Quand je suis sortie dans le monde, j'ai été très étonnée qu'on l'appelle "petit" !

Maintenant, grâce aux médias, la langue s'uniformise  et on respecte de plus en plus le bon usage français.


----------



## Samsara

Cintia&Martine said:


> Je commence: en Savoie on soupe  , et on dîne le soir.


Comme en Suisse, non ?


----------



## CABEZOTA

Au Québec, trait de l'ancienne langue qui s'est conservé, on dit :

déjeuner pour ce qu'en France on appelle petit déjeuner
dîner pour ce qu'en France on appelle déjeuner
souper pour ce qu'en France on appelle dîner...

Source de confusions et de gaffes multiples pour les Français qui vont là-bas, comme on imagine ! Heureusement, les Québecois sont beaucoup plus au fait de notre pratique du français que nous de la leur...  Ils nous détrompent donc volontiers.


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Martine 

En Provence, il m'est arrivé d'entendre _dîner_ à midi et _souper_ le soir lorsque j'étais enfant (dit par de très vieilles personnes). Je ne l'ai pas entendu depuis au moins vingt ans.

Ma grand-mère, d'origine tourangelle, disait _déjeuner_ à midi, mais _souper_ le soir. Elle n'utilisait pas le verbe _dîner_.


----------



## andrea-b

Bonjour,
Je constate qu'en Suisse francophone, au moins dans la région où j'habite, on utilise la même formule que Cabezota indique pour le Québec!
Ici, le dîner est toujours à midi et le souper le soir.
Andrea


----------



## Calamitintin

Moi je dis *dîner* le soir (et je comprends souper comme du soir, sans l'employer), *déjeuner* à midi, et *petit-déjeuner* le matin. Enfin le plus simple, c'est de *manger* à tous les repas 
Je viens du Poitou, mais j'emploie beaucoup d'expressions du Pas-de-Calais donc je ne sais pas quelle influence agit pour les repas


----------



## Rip

andrea-b said:


> Je constate qu'en Suisse francophone, au moins dans la région où j'habite, on utilise la même formule que Cabezota indique pour le Québec!
> Ici, le dîner est toujours à midi et le souper le soir.


Exactement comme en Belgique.
Rip


----------



## franro2003

Bonjour à tous les gourmands qui pourront me résoudre ce doute,

Pouvez-vous me confirmer:

le matin: prendre le petit déjeuner

à midi: on mange / on déjeune

le soir: on mange /on dîne 

Je sais qu'en Belgique, c'est différent aussi. 

Merci


----------



## tie-break

Oui, c'est correct 

Et puisque on parle de "gourmands"...   il existe aussi le goûter (ou quatre-heures), pris dans l'après-midi.


----------



## sova

Oui, je suis d'accord aussi mais attention dans le sud ouest (du côté de Bordeaux par exemple), on dîne à midi et on soupe le soir.


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, au niveau mondial, l'usage semble davantage être _déjeuner/dîner/souper_ que _petit déjeuner/__déjeuner/__dîner_ puisque la plupart des pays francophones utilisent le premier trio, notamment la Belgique, le Canada et la Suisse…


----------



## Ploupinet

En France aussi, à l'oral, on déjeune aussi le matin !


----------



## lunar

Agnès E. said:


> En Provence, il m'est arrivé d'entendre _dîner_ à midi et _souper_ le soir lorsque j'étais enfant (dit par de très vieilles personnes). Je ne l'ai pas entendu depuis au moins vingt ans.
> Ma grand-mère, d'origine tourangelle, disait _déjeuner_ à midi, mais _souper_ le soir. Elle n'utilisait pas le verbe _dîner_.


Bonjour,
Aujourd'hui en Provence jeunes et vieilles personnes, des milieux modestes ou aisés, déjeunent le matin, puisque ils cessent d'être à jeun. À midi les provençaux dînent et le soir en général on est invité à souper le bon aigo boulido ou la soupe au pistou avec du coteaux varois!
Évidemment, lorsqu'un nouveau venu parle de dîner le soir au lieu de souper il n'y a pas de confusion (il faut quand même préciser l'heure!)


----------



## madolo

En Gironde, dans les années 50, ma mère, comme la plupart des gens, disait "dîner "pour le repas de midi et "souper" pour celui du soir. Ensuite, comme Itka, je suis sortie "dans le monde" et je déjeune à midi et dîne le soir, mais ça m'écorche encore un peu ...


----------



## tilt

Tout le problème vient du petit déjeuner, qui en faisant son apparition dans la langue a décalé les références de la plupart des Français.

Reste que pour autant que je puisse en juger, beaucoup de gens aujourd'hui se contentent de _manger _durant le _repas_, comme l'a dit Calamitintin.
Je dirais que les noms mais encore plus les verbes _déjeuner_, _dîner _ou _souper _sont en voie de disparition.


----------



## Lépido

Dans le Sud-Ouest, où j'ai grandi, on utilise bien "petit-déjeuner", déjeuner (à midi), et dîner (le soir). Quand on invite quelqu'un à dîner, c'est évident que c'est le soir. 
J'ai habité longtemps en Suisse romande, où justement on utilise "dîner" pour midi, et "souper" le soir.  Ici au Portugal, le portugais distingue sans équivoque possible "almoçar" (à midi) et "jantar" (le soir); les portugais qui parlent bien le français ont tendance à utiliser dîner pour midi et souper pour le soir. 
Du coup, chaque fois que je fais une invitation, je précise bien l'heure!

En revanche, pour la remarque de "tilt": "manger" s'utilise dans le langage familier "je vais vite manger", mais déjeuner et dîner sont toujours très utilisés. Je ne dirais jamais "je t'invite à manger" mais bien "je t'invite à déjeuner" ou "je t'invite à dîner". 
"Souper", en revanche, a bien tendance à disparaître  (anciennement, disait une amie, on dînait plus tôt qu'aujourd'hui, vers 19h, et on soupait vers 22-23h, avant de se coucher).
Vive la diversité!


----------



## Marck

En Suisse:

matin: déjeuner
midi: dîner
soir: souper


----------



## lunar

Curieusement, en France ces expressions sont plus usitées dans les régions méridionales.


----------



## Marck

Comment vous dites le matin quand vous manger?

-Je suis entrain de petit-déjeuner ? ou -je petit-déjeune? 

Ah j'ai trouvé, je prends mon petit déjeuner...


----------



## ChrisPa

Bonjour

Je suis en Bretagne  et pour moi le dîner c'est le soir, le déjeuner le midi (mais je pense que je l'ai appris dans les livres). Quand j'étais petite, c'était plutôt le souper le soir, mais je ne l'entend plus et je ne pense pas que ma mère utilisait déjeuner.
Je demande à mes enfants s'ils ont déjeuné le matin ou pris leur petit-déjeuner et s'ils ont goûté à 4 heures.
Enfin, j'ai plutôt tendance à inviter les gens à "manger".


----------



## SwissPete

Si on dit _le repas du matin / le repas de midi / le repas du soir_, il n'y a pas moyen de s'embrouiller.


----------



## Elle Paris

Moi, je dine le soir et je soupe tards, parfois bien après diner, par éxample après avoir été guincher ou bien après une vernissage, le theâtre ou une toile.


----------



## Pierre Simon

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous,

«  Le matin [...] il *déjeunait* d'un pain de seigle trempé dans le lait de ses vaches. [...]  À midi, il *dînait*. [...]  Le soir à huit heures et demie il *soupait* avec sa sœur... »
(Hugo, _Les Misérables_)


----------



## Elle Paris

﻿Chez les "théâtreux" et autres noctambules de Paris, on prends le petit-déjeuner en grignotant quand on se lève, quelque soit l'heure ou les mets. On déjeune a midi quand c'est plus conventionnel avec les gens du jour et on dîne avant le spectacle (concert, pièce, vernissage, etc.) même si c'est le 1er repas digne de ce nom depuis que l'on s'est levé et puis on soupe après...mais les croissants avec le petit-crème a 4 du mat' c'est toujours le petit-déjeuner. Je comprends donc que l'on puisse déjeuner le matin si l'on ne petit-dejeunasse point! On brise le jeune copieusement quoi! Mais, plus sérieusement il s'agit plus probablement du lieu et de l'époque, me semble-t-il.


----------



## elisezhou

Il y a plusieurs "dîners" dans le Rouge et Noir. Mais parfois je ne suis pas sûre qu'il s'agisse d'un repas du soir ou d'un repas de midi. Par exemple, dans le chapitre II, M. Appert rend visite au curé Chélan 6 heures du matin et ils visitent ensemble la prison, l'hospice et le dépôt. "Cette visite dura plusieurs heures. Le curé invita à dîner M. Appert,qui prétendit avoir des lettres à écrire... Vers les trois heures, ces messieurs allèrent achever l’inspection du dépôt de mendicité, et revinrent ensuite à la prison. Là, ils trouvèrent sur la porte le geôlier..." Je pense que ce "dîner" est logiquement repas de midi. Mais ensuite le geôlier les empêchent d'entrer dans la prison parce que "depuis hier j’ai l’ordre le plus précis, et que M. le préfet a envoyé par un gendarme, qui a dû galoper toute la nuit, de ne pas admettre M. Appert dans la prison." Donc ces trois heures doivent être trois heures du matin, n'est-ce pas? Donc ce dîner est un repas du soir?


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Autrefois, le "dîner" était en fait le repas de la mi-journée (et le "souper", celui du soir). Mais le sens s'est déplacé au fil du temps et c'est ainsi que "dîner" désigne désormais le repas du soir (celui du midi étant devenu le "déjeuner").


----------



## lamy08

Je doute que toutes ces visites aient été faites de nuit. Je garderais le sens initial de _dîner_ en référence au repas de midi.


----------



## plantin

Si l'on prend le Dictionnaire de l’Académie Française de 1835 (époque du roman), on trouve:
DÎNER. s. m. (Quelques-uns écrivent, _Dîné._) Repas qu'on fait vers le milieu ou vers la fin du jour.
DÉJEUNER. s. m. (Plusieurs écrivent, _Déjeuné._) Le repas du matin.
_Déjeuner-dîner,_ Grand déjeuner qui se fait plus tard dans la matinée que les déjeuners ordinaires, et qui tient lieu de dîner.
SOUPER. v. n. Prendre le repas ordinaire du soir. 

(à noter que souper n'a pas d'entrée à l'époque comme nom, seulement comme verbe)

Et dans le Dictionnaire des idées reçues de Flaubert, un peu plus tardif (1850), on trouve cette mention : _"Dîner, si tard que ça, ne s’appelle pas dîner mais souper !" _


----------



## tilt

plantin said:


> _Déjeuner-dîner,_ Grand déjeuner qui se fait plus tard dans la matinée que les déjeuners ordinaires, et qui tient lieu de dîner.


Le _brunch _avant la lettre !


----------



## elisezhou

Quand je lis Rouge et Noir, je trouve qu'en province, on dîne le midi mais à Paris on dîne le soir. Voilà les exemples:
-Quoique le dîner ne fût indiqué que pur une heure, Julien trouva plus respectueux de se présenter dès midi et demi... (Partie I chapitre 22: Julien est invité à dîner chez Valenod)
-Le comte Norbert parut dans la bibliothèque vers les trois heures...il lui (à Julien) offrit de monter à cheval. – Mon père nous donne congé jusqu’au dîner. (Partie II chapitre 3: à Paris chez De la Mole)
En un mot, le dîner est le repas le plus important en province comme à Paris.


----------



## Selligg

Bonjour, qu’appelle t'on le bon usage du français ? Si l'on parle de déjeuner le midi, cela veux dire que l'on a rien mangé le matin, puisque déjeuner signifie rompre le jeûne (le jeûne de la nuit). Il est vrai qu'aujourd'hui nous avons décalé le nom des repas, mais le déjeuner reste le premier repas de la journée.


----------



## eno2

Un doute entre souper/dîner surgit parce que je suis Belge.

Larousse la dissipe:



> Souper:1 Vieux ou régional. Prendre le repas du soir. 2 Prendre un repas ou une collation dans la nuit, après le spectacle, une soirée, etc.


Définitions : souper - Dictionnaire de français Larousse


> Dîner: 1 Prendre le repas du soir. 2 Vieux. Prendre le repas principal de la journée : Aller dîner sur l'herbe.
> En Suisse, en *Belgique* et au Canada, prendre* le repas de midi.*


De toute façon je vais lire le fil entier quand même plus tard, parce que je tiens d'autres doutes,  sur 'déjeuner' p.ex.
Pour le moment je tiens l'impression que 'souper' ne s'use presque plus….


----------



## snarkhunter

eno2 said:


> Pour le moment je tiens l'impression que 'souper' ne s'use presque plus….


C'es exact : ce verbe a essentiellement été remplacé par "dîner". A mon avis, "souper" n'est peut-être plus guère utilisé qu'en milieu rural.


----------



## Maître Capello

eno2 said:


> Pour le moment je tiens l'impression que 'souper' ne s'utilise presque plus….


Seulement si vous précisez _en France_, car ce terme s'emploie couramment en Suisse et vraisemblablement aussi en Belgique, au Canada, voire dans le Midi de la France.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pour information, en Franche-Comté, on déjeune le matin, on dîne le midi et on soupe le soir. Que ce soit à la ville ou à la campagne et quelle que soit la génération.

Il vaut donc mieux dire aux gens que vous invitez qu'ils viennent manger le midi ou le soir .


----------



## Oddmania

Je n'ai jamais entendu _souper _dans le sud de la France, mais je ne suis peut-être pas assez vieux. Dans mon vocabulaire, le souper est au dîner ce que le soulier est à la chaussure. J'ai plus de chance d'entendre ça dans une adaptation d'un roman de Jane Austen que dans ma vie de tous les jours. A la limite, ça me fait penser à la pub pour les soupes Liebig : "_Avec Liebig, on ne dîne plus. On soupe !_". Mais c'est bien qu'il y ait des variations de région en région. Tout n'a pas besoin d'être uniforme.


----------



## nicduf

Souper, comme cela  a déjà été dit, est aussi  employé en dehors du milieu rural, plutôt en milieu urbain pour désigner le repas pris après une sortie ( théâtre, cinéma, concert...) dont l'heure pas assez tardive obligerait à prendre un dîner trop tôt dans la soirée. On peut d'ailleurs voir les clients affluer dans les restaurants aux alentours de  22h30, 23h .


----------



## danielc

Chez nous c'est _déjeuner/dîner/souper _à l'oral et à l'écrit pour tous les registres. Le dîner dans les écoles est vers midi, par exemple. Mes professeurs francophones africains et français (de France), et il n'y en avait pas beaucoup, n'ont pas tenté de nous embrouiller en utilisant le français standard, disons international, pour ces repas. Pareil pour ma fille. La première fois que j'ai entendu un Français parler de ces repas "à la française" était en 2000. Je travaillais avec lui et il a dit quelque chose comme "j'ai envie de manger le déjeuner". J'ai pensé qu'il était question du premier et non deuxième repas du jour. Il était quelques minutes après 11 h et j'ai dû y réfléchir quelques moments avant de comprendre.

Il y a des Canadiens plus parisophiles que moi qui comprennent mieux nos cousins hexagonaux, mais je pense pour la majorité des francophones au Canada la définition standard internationale de ces repas n'est pas vite comprise. J'ai l'impression que les Belges et les Suisses comprennent plus facilement les Français mais résistent quand même à une certaine mauvaise influence de leurs grands voisins. Notre incompréhension est plus sincère.


----------

